
Taskwarrior for Linux - gklein
http://taskwarrior.org/projects/show/taskwarrior
======
KevinEldon
I am surprised no one has commented on this one. Task Warrior looks pretty
impressive for a command line task management app. The one thing I need that
Task Warrior, org-mode, Trello, and all of the rest, do not have is a way to
schedule/plan my work... I over-commit BIG time, I need help understanding
what I've committed to do and controlling that work. I've had great success w/
Scrum and tools like HP Agile Manager and Rally in a professional setting, but
I need something w/ the same effectiveness for my personal work.

